# what is this t



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

hi all i have seen this picture on google and fell in love with it what type of t is it and any info like availability and care there temproment anything you can tell me about it would be great i would love to have one one day


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Google Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

yep that is the one how hard are they to get and what would i be expecting to pay for one?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

nick19 said:


> yep that is the one how hard are they to get and what would i be expecting to pay for one?


 
Quite hard and about up to 300 for a MF :gasp:

If it was up to me I would go for a balfouri (sp) they are blue and a lot nice IMHO


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

about 50 quid for a sling which may die anytime 

people are seriously taking this metallica thing way to far now...


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> about 50 quid for a sling which may die anytime
> 
> people are seriously taking this metallica thing way to far now...


I know I don't think they look that amazing... Not £50 worth for a sling anyway...


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think spiderlings are around £50 each and adult females can go anything from £200 upwards. More commonly available in Germany, but you can get them over here. Thing is, everyone wants this Tarantula, so when one is available for sale, it don't take long for it to be sold!


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

so they are rare and expensive typical its hard to get hold of a chilli rose were i live so this will probly be inpossible


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

nick19 said:


> so they are rare and expensive typical its hard to get hold of a chilli rose were i live so this will probly be inpossible


They aren't Really rare abut are rareish. as toro said as they don't come up often and everyone wants one It's Quite hard to get hold of them as they sell so fast


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

It's not gard to get a sling there at most invert shows


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Lololol find it kinda funny when people say they dont like them that much but prefer T's that are like tan/brown/black etc. Those are so common place whereas a bright neon blue T with yellow banding & THOSE markings just isnt!  But hey, each to their own. And i would never spitefully disregard other peoples opinions as if they were nothing but i gotta admit i just love the Gootys!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Lololol find it kinda funny when people say they dont like them that much but prefer T's that are like tan/brown/black etc. Those are so common place whereas a bright neon blue T with yellow banding & THOSE markings just isnt!  But hey, each to their own. And i would never spitefully disregard other peoples opinions as if they were nothing but i gotta admit i just love the Gootys!


Well for a start I don't like pokies and second the price puts me off, if it was that blue, a Brachy and £10, I'd be right in there. :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

it is stunning is there anything similare that is quite easy to get and not as expensice also can you put a picture of them up as i dont have a clue what your talking about when you use the latin turms for them 
thank you in advance


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Nick Masson said:


> Lololol find it kinda funny Iwhen people say they dont like them that much but prefer T's that are like tan/brown/black etc. Those are so common place whereas a bright neon blue T with yellow banding & THOSE markings just isnt!  But hey, each to their own. And i would never spitefully disregard other peoples opinions as if they were nothing but i gotta admit i just love the Gootys!


I personally much prepare king babbons and acanthoscurria blue doesn't do much for me I prefer the look of Singapore blues aswell


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> it is stunning is there anything similare that is quite easy to get and not as expensice also can you put a picture of them up as i dont have a clue what your talking about when you use the latin turms for them
> thank you in advance


Nothing blue is cheap apart from cobalt blues which aren't similar


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

i just googled the cobalt blues and they are evan nicer how much are they and how hard are they to get sorry for all this i am just facinated with them


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Use Google Singapore blue,cobalt blue,m.balfori,lampropelma ******ium, are all blue all pokies look like p.metalicas there just not blue


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

nick19 said:


> i just googled the cobalt blues and they are evan nicer how much are they and how hard are they to get sorry ll this i am just facinated with them


For a adult about 25 quid from the spider shop they will post it aswell for about 7 quid there realy nice but hide all the time


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hahahahaha brilliant Viva  The thing that makes this hobby so great is the choice thats available! So of coarse everybody is gonna their personal favs & not everyone will agree but i just think that thats cool! People wouldnt have much to say to one & other if we all just agreed all the time lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

nick19 said:


> i just googled the cobalt blues and they are evan nicer how much are they and how hard are they to get sorry for all this i am just facinated with them


They are also pretty venomous, so a bite by one of them could mean a trip to the hospital for some people!


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Use Google Singapore blue,cobalt blue,m.balfori,lampropelma ******ium, are all blue all pokies look like p.metalicas there just not blue


they are all stunning t's have writen them down and will do some research on them:2thumb:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Cobalt blues are kinda dull in the flesh unless freshly moulted. The camera pics just look really nice because of the camera flash


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

nick19 said:


> they are all stunning t's have writen them down and will do some research on them:2thumb:


That was what I meant the venomous comment on, my quote button failed me.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> That was what I meant the venomous comment on, my quote button failed me.


no problem its a good thing to know just means that i will have to be extra carefull if i do get one i carnt belive im already thinking of getting another t as i only got my first on friday n he still hasnt moved (avic) had to check it was still alive today wich it is thank god


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Hahahaha T's are mega addictive!


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Hahahaha T's are mega addictive!


yh there more adictive than my snakes lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

nick19 said:


> no problem its a good thing to know just means that i will have to be extra carefull if i do get one i carnt belive im already thinking of getting another t as i only got my first on friday n he still hasnt moved (avic) had to check it was still alive today wich it is thank god


If I were you I'd get a few more and get used to them before you move onto them ones. No one else agrees but I've only just started keeping myself and I know for a fact I'm no where near ready getting a pokie or equivalent. :lol2:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> If I were you I'd get a few more and get used to them before you move onto them ones. No one else agrees but I've only just started keeping myself and I know for a fact I'm no where near ready getting a pokie or equivalent. :lol2:


i know what you mean but i dont see the point in buying something i dont like id rather do my research and get the one that i want i like to jump in the deep end :lol2:


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

The over priced P. metallica. If you looking for a blue spiddy get a cobalt blue!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

nick19 said:


> i know what you mean but i dont see the point in buying something i dont like id rather do my research and get the one that i want i like to jump in the deep end :lol2:


Yeah as long as you know what you're getting into it's ok, and be careful!


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

nick19 said:


> hi all i have seen this picture on google and fell in love with it what type of t is it and any info like availability and care there temproment anything you can tell me about it would be great i would love to have one one day
> image


 
That 1 is the one that Honor the name Metallica!!! looks awsome and its a very expensive T.
I do like it alot but the price is too much to pay for me....at the moment!!:2thumb:


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Hahahaha T's are mega addictive!


 
I agree !!! I've started with 1 and now im a quote 20!!! running out of space!!!:2thumb:


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

i may aswell get more as it will save me money on live food with just one t the crickets will die of old age before my avic will eat them all


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

PT78 said:


> I agree !!! I've started with 1 and now im a quote 20!!! running out of space!!!:2thumb:


I'm the same, and all my slings are growing quick I even had to put up 2 more shelves. :lol2:


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Nothing blue is cheap apart from cobalt blues which aren't similar


 
Well the Versicolor are blue........when slings.....:lol2: they are cheap...ish:2thumb:

I want i cobalt blue only so i can call it Cobain!!!:2thumb: coz i will never see it like the OBT:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah as long as you know what you're getting into it's ok, and be careful!


To be fair I don't have any pokies as I weren't sure I was ready for em but I still bought stuff which is worse so doesn't realy matter now I got 2 Singapore blues and a niggrium I hear there quicker and have a worse bit the lampropelma niggrium is the nicest mate cobalt blues are nice in the flesh just depends on how nice the indivual one is


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

The thing is, buying a more chilled out T & having it for months/years is never gonna get you ready for something aggresive because their behaviour is always gonna be different you know? The only pokie experience youre gonna gain has to be earned with a pokie, same goes for any other species. The most important thing you need is 12" tongs & common sense


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

PT78 said:


> Well the Versicolor are blue........when slings.....:lol2: they are cheap...ish:2thumb:
> 
> I want i cobalt blue only so i can call it Cobain!!!:2thumb: coz i will never see it like the OBT:lol2:


I can see my obt I didn't personal scapegoat it but its been done so u can.see either side of its gaff


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> To be fair I don't have any pokies as I weren't sure I was ready for em but I still bought stuff which is worse so doesn't realy matter now I got 2 Singapore blues and a niggrium I hear there quicker and have a worse bit the lampropelma niggrium is the nicest mate cobalt blues are nice in the flesh just depends on how nice the indivual one is


Yeah I got a king baboon, that is more aggressive, I think it's the fact they are arboreal so they can like run up the tongs. :lol2: I like ones that remain on the ground... 



Nick Masson said:


> The thing is, buying a more chilled out T & having it for months/years is never gonna get you ready for something aggresive because their behaviour is always gonna be different you know? The only pokie experience youre gonna gain has to be earned with a pokie, same goes for any other species. The most important thing you need is 12" tongs & common sense


True, it will be a big jump no matter where people are. But I just couldn't imagine me and a pokie getting along well just yet. :lol2: I'm still very clumsy and it's shocking I've not got bitten by my baboons yet and they are just on the ground, that's even with 12" tongs. :lol2:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Ah well thats fair enough & its good that you know your limits. No point in moving onto a tricky species if you can honestly say you might do stuff that gets you bitten lol. But when youre finally happy with your technique & youve got a steady hand the move up to pokies/other arboreals isnt that big a deal. People just sike themselves out about it


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Ah well thats fair enough & its good that you know your limits. No point in moving onto a tricky species if you can honestly say you might do stuff that gets you bitten lol. But when youre finally happy with your technique & youve got a steady hand the move up to pokies/other arboreals isnt that big a deal. People just sike themselves out about it


Yeah I'm not to bothered about me, I'm more worried about the other people in the house, knowing my luck I'll be fine and they will be bitten. :blush: Pokies just don't really do it for me anyway, I'd much rather a baboon or a Bracky. :flrt:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

When I had mine she cost £150 for an adult female in good health. I was one of the lucky ones lol.


----------

